# [RISOLTO]Errore in fase di boot(problema con il baselayout?)

## falko

Questo pomeriggio dopo un bel po' di tempo, ho cambiato il profilo (da 2006.1 a 2007.0) e dato (haimè) un emerge world. Tuttavia non avendo calcolato bene i tempi ho dovuto arrestare l'installazione. Dopodichè ho riavviato e mi sono comparsi questi errori nella fase di boot:

```

* Cleaning /tmp directory....

* Dependency info is missing please run

* # /sbin/depscan.sh

* to fix this

* Dependency info is missing please run

* # /sbin/depscan.sh

* to fix this

INIT: Entering runleavel:3

* Dependency info is missing please run

* # /sbin/depscan.sh

* to fix this

```

e si ferma in login da linea di comando, entro come root e do come consigliato:

```

# /sbin/depscan.sh

```

senza tuttavia ottenere risultati.

Ora il mio dubbio è: non è che ho aggiornato il baselayout e qualcosa è andato storto???

come potrei fare per risolvere il problema 

NB: per la cronaca provando a eseguire gli init script manualmente ottengo gli stessi errori

----------

## comio

io ho aggiornato il baseylaout da un po' (vivo in ~ da sempre)... ma non ho mai abuto problemi.

ciao

----------

## skypjack

Comio, io ho avuto una lunga esperienza con Debian in Sid e ora uso Gentoo da un bel pò. Mi consigli di provare a venire in ~ o non è una grande idea?

Nel senso, Sid seppur unstable era abbastanza stabile, la ~ di Gentoo com'è????

Sono molto attirato...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## falko

Io a dire la verità non sono del tutto sicuro che il problema derivi dal baselayout, perchè non so bene di cosa si tratti:? (ma da quello che ho capito interessa proprio la fase  di init). Comunque non è percaso che mi manchino da emergere dei pacchetti???

----------

## comio

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Comio, io ho avuto una lunga esperienza con Debian in Sid e ora uso Gentoo da un bel pò. Mi consigli di provare a venire in ~ o non è una grande idea?
> 
> Nel senso, Sid seppur unstable era abbastanza stabile, la ~ di Gentoo com'è????
> 
> Sono molto attirato...  

 

io quando ho problemi li risolvo. Ma sconsiglio la ~: la "stable" di gnetoo è comunque molto aggiornata (rispetto a debian..), con la ~ potresti dover fare qualche bugreport  :Very Happy: 

ciao

luigi

----------

## crisandbea

 *falko wrote:*   

> Io a dire la verità non sono del tutto sicuro che il problema derivi dal baselayout, perchè non so bene di cosa si tratti:? (ma da quello che ho capito interessa proprio la fase  di init). Comunque non è percaso che mi manchino da emergere dei pacchetti???

 

hai dato 

```
etc-update 
```

oppure 

```
dispatch-conf
```

 dopo aver aggiornato???

se dai un

```
 revdep-rebuild
```

  che ti dice ?

----------

## bandreabis

 *falko wrote:*   

> Io a dire la verità non sono del tutto sicuro che il problema derivi dal baselayout, perchè non so bene di cosa si tratti:? (ma da quello che ho capito interessa proprio la fase  di init). Comunque non è percaso che mi manchino da emergere dei pacchetti???

 

Sai dirci che pacchetti hai aggiornato e quali non ancora?

hai dato et-update?

----------

## falko

A dire il vero l'aggiornamento del baselayout non l'avevo ancora fatto!!!  :Confused: , molto probabilmente avevo emerso dei pacchetti che dipendevano dalla nuova versione del baselayot ma non quest'ultima. 

Infatti, adesso che ho realmente effettuato emerge baselayout (e logicamente dato etc-update per aggiornare la scarica di file di configurazione) non ho più problemi.

Tuttavia mi rimane un dubbio; come mai è stato possibile emergere pacchetti che dipendessero da baselayout senza prima emergere baselayout?

Ringrazio tutti per la gentile collaborazione....  :Wink: 

(me la vedevo brutta domani sul lavoro....)

----------

